
C# 8 Ranges and Recursive Patterns - ScottWRobinson
https://www.infoq.com/articles/cs8-ranges-and-recursive-patterns
======
cm2187
I think the python syntax for array slicing is super useful but am I the only
one to find the c# "^" syntax very inelegant?

